# Hypoglycemia status post accidental insulin overdose



## CCANTER (Jul 12, 2018)

a patient with diabetes 2 accidentally took a higher dose of insulin and as a result ended up with hypoglycemia.

So would these be the correct ICD 10 CM codes?  I feel I am being redundant but not sure how else I would code it.
T383x1A
E116.49
E16.0


Thank you


----------



## NiteshlalKoyalkar (Jul 13, 2018)

hi,
_When coding an adverse effect of a drug that has been 
correctly prescribed and properly administered, a
ssign 
the appropriate code for the nature of the adverse effect 
followed by the appropriate code for the 
adverse effect 
of the drug (T36
-T50
).  The code for the drug should 
have a 5
th
 or 6
th
 character “5” (for example T36.0X5
-) 
Examples of the nature of an adverse effect
 are 
tachycardia, delirium, gastrointestinal hemorrhaging, 
vomiting, hypokale
mia, hepatitis, renal failure, or 
respiratory failure._

this means 
e16.0
t83.x1a
e11.649


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 15, 2018)

accidentally taking more of a prescribed medication is an accidental poisoning so a 6th character of 1 for accidental poisoning is correct.  also the T code for the poisoning is the first listed code. you do not code the E16.0 code for drug induced hypoglycemia as you already have the hypoglycemia coded with the E11.649 so code only the 
T38.3x1A
E11.649


----------

